# First h0 layout.



## Hudini (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi I am Hubert and this is my first post on this forum.This is my first try at this hobby although i started to build houses around the age of 7 to slowly progress in making the layout. This is my first layout which i build at the age of 13. Basically its a h0 scale cheap railroad made by a kid


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hudini

As a 13 year old you have done a fantastic job
of building your layout. Many layouts by us
old guys don't look nearly as good as yours.

Keep us posted with your hobby.

Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks good! Well done! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, that is amazing. I like the village square and the way everything is laid out. Nice!!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice, thanks for posting.:appl:


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

That looks great!


----------

